# Perhaps an odd request?



## camperbc (May 27, 2012)

For the past couple of months I have  been toying with an idea, and it may come across as a strange one, I  don't know, but I would appreciate any and all input you might have. But  first, let me explain for those of you who don't already know me, nor  my circumstances.

I am for the most part bedridden, due to suffering a serious and  unfortunately permanent spinal injury after a bad fall back in 2004. I  have perhaps two or three days each month when I am well enough to get  up and about, and with some luck, outside with my cameras to photograph  this windswept little island in the North Atlantic which I am fortunate  enough to call home. (a one hour ferry ride off the northeast coast of  Newfoundland) 

As I get so very few "good" days _(health-wise)_ I have, at least  for the foreseeable future, given up on my plan to get back into  developing my own film; preferring to spend these precious "good" days  out photographing, if at all possible. I want to start shooting more b/w  film and less digital. The plan is to ship the film out to some urban  centre for developing, _(there are no labs within hundreds of kms of my little Gilligan's Island!)_  have the negatives scanned at a high enough res for printing at least  8X12's, and then get everything shipped back to me, so that I can then  send some of my favorite images back out again for printing. _(Yes, I  know it would help if I had a film scanner, heck even a good flatbed  scanner... and a printer... but this is just not in the cards, on my  fixed disability pension)_ The trouble I am finding, however, is that  it appears to be a futile effort to locate a quality film lab in Canada  that can develop my film _AND_ do quality hi-res, _(affordable)_  scans, meaning much back and forth postage between at least two  different labs. (then back out for printing) So a lot of wasted time and  expense! 

This got me to thinking. What if I was fortunate enough to hook up with a  fellow forum member, (who just so happens to do their own film  developing _AND_ owns a nice scanner!) to whom I would of course be  happy to pay a fair price for their time/materials, etc., who just  might be interested in earning a bit of extra cash, to develop perhaps  an extra roll or two per month, and scan the negatives at a decent  resolution? This way, I could simply mail them my film, and they would  mail the scans back to me, or upload them, or whatever. Then all I would  have to do is send any favorites off to Shutterfly for printing. 

OK, so tell me straight up; is this a dumb idea, and perhaps I never  should have even mentioned it, or is there a chance someone on here with  a proper set-up might want to make an extra few bucks by taking me up  on my silly idea? Or maybe you could steer me to someone you think might  be interested? As I stated at the beginning, I would love to hear  everyone's opinions, and possibly other (better?) solutions to my  problem. 

Naturally, in a perfect world I would much prefer to set up a complete  darkroom again, and do it all myself, and in fact up until these past  couple of months I was indeed planning on at least doing my own  developing, if nothing else. But the fact is that I am almost always  flat on my back in bed, often for a week or more at a stretch, and it  would just be too difficult for me to take this on myself. When I have  one of my blessed "good" days, I would admittedly prefer to spend it out  in the fresh air taking some pictures, rather than developing film. 

Your thoughts?

  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2012)

Hello there!
Unfortunately I live in the other end of the continent and don't own the equipment nor knowledge myself, but it seems to be a win/win situation, so someone will show up 
Good luck and make sure to upload some photos for us to see and pretend to be cheap critics for a while jajaja


----------



## BlackSheep (May 27, 2012)

I don't think your request is odd at all, in fact if we had our darkroom up & running right now I'd be happy to throw your films in with ours to develop.

There's a group of analog photographers here in Toronto who regularly offer the same favours to each other; I've met a few of them in real life and they are a very friendly bunch.  I don't know them well enough to connect you directly, but if you want I can PM you the link to their forum and then you can go from there.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 27, 2012)

You could contact this group: Camera 35 and see what they say.


----------



## camperbc (May 27, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> I don't think your request is odd at all, in fact if we had our darkroom up & running right now I'd be happy to throw your films in with ours to develop.
> 
> There's a group of analog photographers here in Toronto who regularly offer the same favours to each other; I've met a few of them in real life and they are a very friendly bunch.  I don't know them well enough to connect you directly, but if you want I can PM you the link to their forum and then you can go from there.




Thank-you BlackSheep; I would indeed be interested in contacting this group of photographers! I await your PM. And thanks also to dxqcanada for providing the link to "Camera 35" ; I'll check it out!

  Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not a dumb request at all.  I would do it (hell, I would do it for just the cost of shipping), but I think you can probably find someone that wouldn't require international shipping each way (not sure how much that would be, but it sounds expensive).  There's got to be at least a few Canadians who still develop their own film, lol!

I hope you can find someone closer, or even a good lab that can do it all.  Good luck!


----------

